# Just A Wrist Shot...



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for looking guys!

Chris

Jenny Caribbean 2000


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ah....the old "hand put casually in the pocket of my jeans" look

'tis a classic


----------



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks mrteatime! 



mrteatime said:


> ah....the old "hand put casually in the pocket of my jeans" look
> 
> 'tis a classic


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Great Colour, great design, great maker, great watch.

regards steve


----------



## therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

Very nice. Where do you guys find all of these interesting watches?


----------



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks Stevieb!



stevieb said:


> Great Colour, great design, great maker, great watch.
> 
> regards steve


----------



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks therooster! Found this one a few years ago on TZ. At the time there were a few on the Bay. Orange dials, blue dials...I should have grabbed them all because I've haven't seen any since :down:



therooster said:


> Very nice. Where do you guys find all of these interesting watches?


----------

